# He is reading his book and his brother is sleeping.



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

I was just wondering, would it be possible to do direct translation from English to Tagalog?

Like for example, "He is reading his book and his brother is sleeping."

It came across my mind, so I decided to ask ...


----------



## endl3ss

Yes it is possible, the translation is: "Nagbabasa siya ng libro at ang kanyang  kapatid na lalake ay natutulog"


----------



## Seb_K

Can you bold the connector words like; is, and ... 



Thanks!


----------



## epistolario

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering, would it be possible to do direct translation from English to Tagalog?
> 
> Like for example, "He is reading his book and his brother is sleeping."
> 
> It came across my mind, so I decided to ask ...


 
In English, I would say: He is reading his book while his brother is sleeping.

1. Nagbabasa siya ng libro/aklat habang natutulog and kapatid niya or kapatid niyang lalaki.
2. Binabasa niya ang kanyang libro/aklat habang natutulog ang kapatid niya. (no need to specify the gender unless it's necessary)


----------



## Seb_K

Oo ... Now, I know.  

Will take note of those; salamat!


----------

